# ice shanty



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

does any one or has any one used a hunting ground blind for a ice shanty?? I bought 1 some years ago to double for this purpose but haven't used it yet....It is large and has a zip out floor, that can be zipped 1/2 way out....the spring open type..... planned on lagging it to the ice if windy


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Yes it works. Snow helps around the bottom to seal off some of the draft

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

they make ice screws for them to bolt them to the ice .


----------



## Shorefishin (Mar 27, 2009)

I've tried the hunting blind and mine broke immediatley.
I found with the cold temps, the material is not sturdy enough
and the zipper completely ripped from the blind on the first outing.
Total Crap! 

I purchased an Eskimo Quickfish 2 after that season and haven't 
had any issues. Worth the investment to upgrade.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

I have a 2 year old "hub" shanty that I might sell...

Its very similar to a duck blind, but made for Ice Fishing... It needs a little work as one of the poles joints tore the material.... But it still work... I bet you could fix her up like new


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Perchy101 said:


> I have a 2 year old "hub" shanty that I might sell...
> 
> Its very similar to a duck blind, but made for Ice Fishing... It needs a little work as one of the poles joints tore the material.... But it still work... I bet you could fix her up like new


thanks for the offer....but...I have yet found the need for a shanty, that's why this one is still in the bag and unused even for hunting....when I would ice fish it was always on sunny, low wind days.....fair weather  ....had thought of giving it up in the past anyway, but might still go out this year if we get safe ice 
thanks for the replies I can't imagine the ground blind is only good for warmer temps....hunting is still done in the winter.....but mine is an elevated house


----------



## Hook'em N Cook'em (Jan 10, 2011)

We have used the same deer blinds on the ice for several years just put snow around the bottom.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

